# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Ταχίνι

## slaine

Τρόφιμο το οποίο συγκαταλέγεται στη λίστα των πιο υγιεινών και θρεπτικών επιλογών, με ικανοποιητική θερμιδική απόδοση αλλά ταυτόχρονα με μεγάλη διατροφική αξία και ευεργετική δράση. Αποτελεί ιδανικό υποκατάστατο των ζωικών πρωτεϊνών, ιδιαιτέρα σε περιόδους νηστείας, αφού περιέχει σημαντική ποσότητα φυτικών πρωτεϊνών υψηλής όμως βιολογικής αξίας, που δρουν αναζωογονητικά και αντιγηραντικά για τον οργανισμό. 

Ας δούμε όμως τι είναι το ταχίνι... Το ταχίνι είναι φυσικό προϊόν και παράγεται από σπέρματα διαλεγμένων σπόρων του σησαμιού (Sesamun Indicum), περνώντας από τη διαδικασία της αποφλοίωσης και της ξήρανσης. Εμφανίζεται ως πολτός, ως ελαιώδης κρέμα, αλεσμένου σησαμιού. Η ρίζα της λέξης βρίσκεται στην τουρκική γλώσσα και σημαίνει σησαμόπολτος. 

*Ποσοστά περιεκτικότητας σε θρεπτικά συστατικά και οφέλη για την υγεία*

Το σουσάμι έχει πολλές θρεπτικές ιδιότητες, πρωτεΐνες υψηλής βιολογικής αξίας και πολλές βιταμίνες (Β1, Β2, Ε, νιασίνη), ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμες για ευαίσθητες ηλικιακές ομάδες, όπως είναι τα παιδιά. Περιέχει 20% πρωτεΐνες, εύπεπτες, πλούσιες σε θειούχα αμινοξέα (μεθιονίνη, αργινίνη, λευκίνη, τρυπτοφάνη), τα οποία συνδυαζόμενα με τροφές που περιέχουν λυσίνη, αποκτούν μεγαλύτερη διατροφική αξία, και συνεισφέρουν στην καλή υγεία πολλών οργάνων, όπως το συκώτι και τα νεφρά. 





Περιέχει επίσης υδατάνθρακες (20%) κυρίως με τη μορφή των φυτικών ινών, οι οποίες βοηθούν στην ομαλή λειτουργία του γαστρεντερικού συστήματος, καθώς και καλής ποιότητας λίπος (50%), κυρίως μονοακόρεστα ή πολυακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα (ω-6), που συμβάλλουν στη μείωση της χοληστερόλης (της ολικής και της ‘κακής’). 

Σε σύγκριση με άλλα γλυκά, όπως η σοκολάτα και τα παράγωγά της, το ταχίνι υπερτερεί διότι περιέχει ελάχιστα κορεσμένα λιπαρά. Είναι πλούσιο σε ασβέστιο (κατά της οστεοπόρωσης), σίδηρο (σωματική και πνευματική ευεξία), κάλιο, ψευδάργυρο (αυξάνει την άμυνα του οργανισμού), φώσφορο, μαγνήσιο (δρα καταπραϋντικά, ηρεμιστικά, μειώνει τους πονοκεφάλους και τις ημικρανίες), μαγγάνιο, σελήνιο (αντιοξειδωτική δράση), χαλκό (μειώνει τους πόνους των αρθρώσεων), ενώ είναι καλή πηγή φυτοστερολών και λιγνανών (σεσαμίνη, σεσαμολίνη) που δρουν αντιοξειδωτικά, αποτοξινωτικά και φαρμακευτικά (μειώνουν την χοληστερίνη και την υπέρταση) στον οργανισμό (Yale J Biol Med. 2006). 

Η βιταμίνη Ε που περιέχεται (σε μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό από το ελαιόλαδο), δρα προστατευτικά στον οργανισμό από τις φθορές που προκαλούν οι παραγόμενες ελεύθερες ρίζες και τα υποπροϊόντα μεταβολισμού. Διαθέτει επίσης αντικαρκινική δράση (Ca μαστού) και ανασταλτική σε χρόνιες παθήσεις (καρδιαγγειακές παθήσεις, καταρράκτης, διαβήτης, νόσος Alzheimer, Parkinson). Δεν περιέχει καθόλου χοληστερίνη. 

Αντιλαμβανόμαστε επομένως ότι η φύση δια μέσου των τροφίμων της, δεν μας προσφέρει μόνο τα θρεπτικά συστατικά που απαιτούνται για την επιβίωση μας. Μας δίνει απλόχερα πολύτιμες δραστικές ουσίες που μας θωρακίζουν και μας προστατεύουν από νοσήματα φθοράς, αυξάνοντας έτσι το προσδόκιμο επιβίωσης. 

*Προτεινόμενος τρόπος μαγειρέματος*

Έχει πολλές εφαρμογές τόσο στη μαγειρική όσο και τη ζαχαροπλαστική. Ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για το πρωινό (ψωμί με ταχίνι και μέλι), τις σαλάτες και τις σάλτσες. Αποτελεί κύριο συστατικό του χαλβά, γίνεται επίσης ταχινόσουπα, ταχινόπιτα, ταχινοκουλουράκια, χούμους, ενώ μερικοί ρίχνουν ταχίνι στον καφέ τους.

----------


## tezaman

είσαι η ελπίδα μας  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## slaine

μην πεις τη συνέχεια γιατί ήδη βλέπω περίεργα πράγματα στα οφ...  :02. Chinese:

----------


## tezaman

Σουτ, ας απολαύσουμε το ταχίνι μας  :02. Chinese:

----------


## veronica

Εγω να πω κατι βρε παιδια;Μην με παρετε σας παρακαλω με τις πετρες..
Εγω ξερω οτι το ταχινι ειναι κουταλια και 1000 θερμιδες..απο σουσαμι ειναι!
Και για να αποδειξω οτι δεν λεω ο,τι μου'ρχεται..ενα καλο φιλαρακι(μακαρι να εισαι καλα εκει που εισαι Βασιλη)που ειχε καρκινο του διναμε με το ζορι να φαει ταχινι για να βαλει κιλα..και οχι για καποιον αλλο λογο.

βασικα ειναι και αναλογα ποσο καις..αμα μπορεις να καψεις παραπανω απο οσο τρως..(που ειναι και ο σκοπος) ε τοτε..ναι δεν αντιλεγω..οντως το ταχινι κανει και καλο.

----------


## RUHL

> ταχινι ειναι κουταλια και 1000 θερμιδες.


αρα 3 κουταλιες και ξεμπερδευο με ολη την ημερα  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   να ηταν ο κοσμος τοσο απλος και ευκολος

Για αυτους που δεν ξερουν το παραπανω ειναι απηθανο ισως με ενα κουταλι απο αυτα που μαγειρεουμε(κατι τεραστια) και παλι νομιζω δεν θα φτασει για 1000 θερμιδες      



τωρα το προσεξα ο σλαινε εβαλε και ανα 100 τι εχει
 :01. lol:   :01. lol:   οποτε 600 θερμιδες στα 100   μεγαλα κουταλια εχετε στην θεσαλονικη αυτο εχω να πω  :01. Razz:  

Παντως το χρησημοποιουμε για το λιπος προτημωτερο να μην εχει μελι μεσα γιατι για καποιες ωρες ειναι απαγορευτικο

----------


## veronica

> ταχινι ειναι κουταλια και 1000 θερμιδες.
> 			
> 		
> 
> αρα 3 κουταλιες και ξεμπερδευο με ολη την ημερα    να ηταν ο κοσμος τοσο απλος και ευκολος
> 
> Για αυτους που δεν ξερουν το παραπανω ειναι απηθανο ισως με ενα κουταλι απο αυτα που μαγειρεουμε(κατι τεραστια) και παλι νομιζω δεν θα φτασει για 1000 θερμιδες      
> 
> 
> ...



σε μια κινηση απελπισιας να μπαλωσω αυτο που ειπα..λεω δεν ειμαι ξανθια παιδακι μου..και σαφως δεν το εννοω κυριολεκτικα το 1000..Το ειπα για εμφαση..εγινα πομπωδης...Δηλαδη αν ελεγα:"εφαγα σημερα ενα κουβα ρυζι..",σημαινει οτι εφαγα οντως ενα κουβα;Τελοσπαντων,δεν ξερω τι λενε οι ειδικοι εγω ξερω τι λενε οι γιατροι..και οι γιατροι δινουν ταχινι οταν ειναι καποιος να πρεπει να βαλει κιλα.Αυτα!

----------


## Exci

Ταχινι vs peanutbutter δωστε γνωμες γευσεις κλπ   :02. Chinese:

----------


## promitheas25

Καλη φαση το ταχινι ρε παιδες αλλα το ατιμο σε γευση ειναι καπως περειργο...κ εγω με μελι το ετρωγα το πρωι αλλα δεν τρελενομουνα γιαυτο για προτεινετε καμια συνταγη

----------


## KATERINI 144

δες εδώ :
http://www.noikokyra.gr/modules.php?...offset=17#star

το σησάμι έχει ισχυρές αντιγηραντικές ιδιότητες. (για μας τους σιτεμένους πάει αυτό) 8) 


 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RUHL

φυστικοβουτυρο για μενα το ταχινι ειναι περιεργο ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΜΕΛΙ!!

----------


## tezaman

το φυστικοβούτυρο σε γεύση δεν συγκρίνετε 8)

----------


## kostaspsa

Ταχινι ολυμπος βιολογικη καλιεργεια.
Απο γευση κατι λεει!

----------


## m3ssias

αν έχεις μπλέντερ μπορείς να κάνεις ένα shake και  να βάλεις όσο ταχίνι θέλεις....έτσι θα το πιείς πολύ άνετα......π.χ. μπορείς να βαλεισ κανα scoup whey,1-2 μπανάνες 500ml γάλα και 4-5 μπισκότα bti-mper και να έχεις ένα καλό ρόφημα ακόμη και γιαpost workout...  :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## RUHL

> έχεις ένα καλό ρόφημα ακόμη και γιαpost workout.


λιπος στο pwo και καλο με τοση ινσουλινη ehhh not  :09.Text icons:

----------


## psonara

> Psonara ψωμάκι με ταχινοκακαο και γαλα οτι καλύτερο υπαρχει (για μενα τουλαχιστον)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


φιλε σωτηρη κι εγω θεωρω οτι θα ειναι καλος συνδυασμος!αν και σημερα εκανα την χαζομαρα να φτιαξω μονη μου και φυσικα το πεταξα! :01. Sad: αποτυχια
τελικα ειχε δικιο η μαργαριτα!ετοιμο και παλι ετοιμο αφου δεν το χω με την κουζινα! :01. Wink:

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Ειδικά τωρα τρέξε να πάρεις ειναι σε προσφορά 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

